# If legend of zelda was real...



## soliloquy

another take from the pokemon theme we had a while ago...
i'm sure zelda fans are already familiar with that april fools video made by IGN a few years ago:






well, apparently some fan on facebook is making a fan made movie on zelda. here are some random clips from is:
























this is just fan inspired art. we have seen the cartoon link. the 8-bit link. the child link. the adult link. the farmer link...and now we see the old-OLD link:







its odd. i always wondered why they never made a dark or a light link. i suggested this idea to nintendo a while back to allow link to wear all black and all white clothes to introduce an evil/light side to link which never was present before...but heres dark link. i guess this is a take on 'shadow link' from OOT water temple:






















i mean think about it...the Lord Of The Rings movies were possible. a large part of the first movie was taking place with the elves in the enchanted woods. link has elvish ears, and i'm sure they can pull something similar


----------



## Customisbetter

Link could be cuter in that first pic.


----------



## soliloquy

Replica Zelda Master Sword And Shield


----------



## xmetalhead69

I would pay untold amounts of money if they remade Ocarina of Time using the graphics and combat system from Twilight Princess.


----------



## Xiphos68

Cool! The fan made movie doesn't look bad as far as graphic goes!
Hopefully it'll be really cool.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## theo

hylian hookers.... drooooool ;p


----------



## FretWizard88

This makes me want to break out A Link to The Past. That is still by far my favorite video game of the series.


----------



## Meatbucket

Sevenstring.org I thank everyone in this thread for you have finally filled the void of "Which game do I play now?"
I think I'll dig out my N64 and kick Ocarina of Time's ass for the umpteenth time. I'll do it like this: no extra hearts, no heart booster, only wearing iron boots and I won't put pants during play time...in real life.


----------



## ittoa666

soliloquy said:


>




FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Alberto7

This has got to be one of my favorite non-gear-related threads in this site!  I really need to watch that new fan-made movie. It looks like it's going to be good! I also agree that this movie is totally doable. If they made Lord of The Rings, Harry Potter, and Transformers look good, they can do this movie in a breeze and make it amazing. For some reason, I'd like to watch a version of a Zelda movie that would follow the Twilight Princess storyline... It would be so brutal 

Oh, and by the way, there IS a Zelda fan-made movie out. It's made by some British people (I think... At least, they have British accents). It's extremely shitty (so shit that it's funny and so bad that it's good). However, being the Zelda fanwhore that I am, I can't help but love it. Search for it, it's called "The Hero Of Time", totally worth the watch 



xmetalhead69 said:


> I would pay untold amounts of money if they remade Ocarina of Time using the graphics and combat system from Twilight Princess.



I love you for saying that. It would be my favorite game ever created. Along with Twilight Princess, of course  I still can't get over its gameplay and the whole storyline.



Meatbucket said:


> Sevenstring.org I thank everyone in this thread for you have finally filled the void of "Which game do I play now?"
> I think I'll dig out my N64 and kick Ocarina of Time's ass for the umpteenth time. I'll do it like this: no extra hearts, no heart booster, only wearing iron boots and I won't put pants during play time...in real life.



Try collecting every single item in the game in the least time possible, it's always fun to do haha! Golden Skulltulas included... Still without your pants on  That should be interesting


----------



## Meatbucket

Alberto7 said:


> Try collecting every single item in the game in the least time possible, it's always fun to do haha! Golden Skulltulas included... Still without your pants on  That should be interesting


By golly, you're onto something!


----------



## Alberto7

Meatbucket said:


> By golly, you're onto something!



Sorry  I tend to get overly excited when it comes to Zelda and/or Metroid. A few other classics too, but those are the two main ones haha!


----------



## bostjan

Has anyone ever beaten the original Legend of Zelda - Second Quest? I always got too frustrated on the screens with the umpteen ironknuckles and gave up, but now I'm wondering what happens at the end of the second quest.

If Nintendo made a crappy Mario movie, why not a Zelda movie? ... On second thought, nearly every video game related movie I've ever seen has been pretty lame...


----------



## MusicMetalHead

@soliloquy dark link has actually been a recurring theme in the zelda series. oot had the shadow link in the water temple. many of the other games have had them too. even the latest twilight princess kinda did, although that was the same character in a differant form instead of an evil version you have too defeat, but the concept is similar.


----------



## Meatbucket

bostjan said:


> ... On second thought, nearly every video game related movie I've ever seen has been pretty lame...


The Mortal Kombat movies are awesome for that very same reason.


----------



## soliloquy

Meatbucket said:


> The Mortal Kombat movies are awesome for that very same reason.



the new mortal kombat movie coming out in 2011 or 2012 looks kick ass though.

and as much as i HATE him, the movie based on DOOM was pretty well made. i say well made coz they did an awesome job with the graphics...


also, for those who are interested in the zelda series but want to try somehting different but similar, try grabbing ICO and shadows of colossus. heres a screen play from SOC:


----------



## Meatbucket

SoC is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EPPPICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC


----------



## tacotiklah

OOT is my favorite game ever made. I heartily fucking approve of this thread! 

I'm such a fanboy that I would beat up schoolkids for money to see a movie of this storyline (preferably the OOT storyline). 


And I think that Hyrulian Hookers meme is now my new desktop background.


----------



## SirMyghin

FretWizard88 said:


> This makes me want to break out A Link to The Past. That is still by far my favorite video game of the series.



Mine too, although I enjoyed Twilight princess a lot, and am really looking forward to the new addition.



Alberto7 said:


> Sorry  I tend to get overly excited when it comes to Zelda and/or Metroid. A few other classics too, but those are the two main ones haha!



Those are pretty much my 2 also, although I still have a soft spot for Mario and old platformers in general.. I need to play Other M badly.



bostjan said:


> Has anyone ever beaten the original Legend of Zelda - Second Quest? I always got too frustrated on the screens with the umpteen ironknuckles and gave up, but now I'm wondering what happens at the end of the second quest.
> 
> If Nintendo made a crappy Mario movie, why not a Zelda movie? ... On second thought, nearly every video game related movie I've ever seen has been pretty lame...



In 3rd year of Uni my friend found an original NES back home and brought it, we beat second quest... but it took a long time, and a lot of bombs. One dungeon you have to walk through invisible doors and everything. It was ridiculous.


----------



## Alberto7

SirMyghin said:


> Those are pretty much my 2 also, although I still have a soft spot for Mario and old platformers in general.. I need to play Other M badly.



Oh yes, I got a soft spot for those, as well. Super Mario Bros. 3, Super Mario World, Donkey Kong Country 1 and 2... And many others!
Also some old RPG's. Super Mario RPG is one of my top favorites of all time, too ... I was close to getting Other M not so long ago, but decided I'd invest on a CrunchLab 7 for my Carvin instead... Although I have a feeling I will regret that decision


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## JacobShredder

I'm the zelda kid at my high school haha. 
Got the twilight princess backpack, the triforce belt buckle, the shirt yada yada. OoT was the best with TP being a solid second. When I was little and first got zelda my mission to get everything in the game took 240+ hours hahahahahahaah

Man..if they made an OoT or TP movie...i'd have to buy a legit theatre system for my house to watch it every night hahahaha

BTW, SoC was BEAST but wayyyyyy too short IMO


----------



## bostjan

soliloquy said:


>



Sums up how most kids die on OOT. 

Being one of the many people who was introduced to the franchise by The Legend of Zelda, then played Zelda II: The Adventure of Link, then A Link to the Past, etc., I think that it is interesting how places have become people, and how people became different people and whatnot. Very few games in the franchise jive with each other.

I think that if Nintendo decided to make a really good Zelda movie, it'd have to be one of a trilogy, and they wouldn't be able to get away with this reboot ad nauseum crap they've been doing with the storylines of the games.

They are such great games, that people don't care, but seriously- pretty much every other Zelda game is a complete retelling of the storyline.

If there was a Zelda movie, it would canonize a particular storyline, and then all of the games would be expected to jive with that.


----------



## soliloquy

JacobShredder said:


> I'm the zelda kid at my high school haha.
> Got the twilight princess backpack, the triforce belt buckle, the shirt yada yada. OoT was the best with TP being a solid second. When I was little and first got zelda my mission to get everything in the game took 240+ hours hahahahahahaah
> 
> Man..if they made an OoT or TP movie...i'd have to buy a legit theatre system for my house to watch it every night hahahaha
> 
> *BTW, SoC was BEAST but wayyyyyy too short IMO*



short? idk what you're talking about man. granted, it was no FFX or OOT which the games last well over 150 hours, but i thought it was one of the longer modern games out there. but then again, when i was not killing those bad ass bosses, or feeling miserable for killing something so big and majestic looking (i'm an emo when animals die... ), i was out exploring secret crannies and nooks in the game, or hunting those lizards, or fruites, or just seeing how far i can run on a horse before an invisible wall stops me...surprisingly i didn't run into any. i think the game took me about 50 hours to beat?

and of all the 18 bosses or however many there were, that turtle one took the longest! it should be a rule, majestic animals like those should not spit lazers out of their mouth unless its starwars!


----------



## TimSE

Holy this thats so cool 
ocarina of time for life!


----------



## kazzie

This thread is so sexy.

I'm going to take a picture with my master sword later and post it. It's my bestie.


----------



## Alberto7

^ I have to agree. This is probably one of the threads I've enjoyed the most on this forum, even though it's a guitar-oriented website . I just enjoy videogaming (specially Zelda) a little too much.

And to contribute to the thread, here are some humorous Zelda photos. I've got too much free time lately :

Quite a popular one:





Now for a really amusing and interesting one haha:





Not gonna lie, I always felt sad because Link had grown up and Saria stayed a child :





... For the next 3 weeks until I find the hugest sunuvabitch!





...  Hail internet memes:





How about "The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword" coming out this year? It should be interesting. Here's some funny stuff I found of it:










Aaannndd, lastly, which Link has been your favorite?





I gotta say Twilight Princess' and OOT's... I definitely didn't really like Toon Link all that much. And I have a strange liking for A Link To The Past's Link, mainly because it's another one of my favorite Zelda games.

That's it for now


----------



## bostjan

I think the newer graphics have made link look a lot tougher and toon link look a lot cuter than he ought to be.


----------



## scherzo1928

after reading this thread, I'm getting my n64 out just to play ocarina of time.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Right? Haha I picked up my GBA a couple days ago from the dusty box it was sitting in, and I'm starting over with A Link To The Past. Just because it's THAT good.


----------



## soliloquy

you forgot a few other links:
deku link:





zora link (i thought this was the coolest of all links! almost a ninja with a guitar!)





goron link:





oni/fierce-deity link:





wolf link:


----------



## Alberto7

How did I forget those? 
But yeah, Zora Link and Oni Link would definitely be my favorites. But if we just talk about the "evolution of Link", then my vote would go to TP Link.


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## CrownofWorms

Black face link?


----------



## Explorer

Aw...! I thought this was gonna be an update on this thread.


----------



## Dead Undead

No, my friends. This is real:


----------



## Explorer

*That* made me laugh.

The realism was amazing. I wonder what graphics software they used?


----------



## Alberto7

Oh my God, I haven't laughed so hard in a long time. I haven't posted on SSO in 3-4 weeks, but I just had to this time. That video is so extremely realistic. Props for the incredible modelling and attention to detail.


----------



## soliloquy

Alberto7 said:


> Oh my God, I haven't laughed so hard in a long time. I haven't posted on SSO in 3-4 weeks, but I just had to this time. That video is so extremely realistic. Props for the incredible modelling and attention to detail.





Explorer said:


> *That* made me laugh.
> 
> The realism was amazing. I wonder what graphics software they used?




have either of you seen the one thats a parody on final fantasy and zelda? its done by some folks from college and its brilliantly done! its quiet long at i think 2 hours long split over 4 parts?


----------



## Alberto7

^ I haven't, unfortunately. However, if it's anything like the Vernon videos, I would more than happily make myself some popcorn, sit down, watch, and laugh


----------



## TwitTheShred

I think i'm one of the few who enjoys MM and WW over OoT


----------



## BigPhi84

soliloquy said:


> have either of you seen the one thats a parody on final fantasy and zelda? its done by some folks from college and its brilliantly done! its quiet long at i think 2 hours long split over 4 parts?




College Saga! The first episode is HILARIOUS!!!!


----------



## Dead Undead

BigPhi84 said:


> College Saga! The first episode is HILARIOUS!!!!



  

College Saga is pure genius!


----------



## sk3ks1s

TwitTheShred said:


> I think i'm one of the few who enjoys MM and WW over OoT



I don't prefer either over OoT. However, Wind Waker was an amazing game.
They all fall short in comparison to Link to the Past. 
Oh how nostalgia skews your perception...


----------



## soliloquy

sk3ks1s said:


> I don't prefer either over OoT. However, Wind Waker was an amazing game.
> They all fall short in comparison to Link to the Past.
> Oh how nostalgia skews your perception...



i agree, though i've never played link to the past.
i think MM is fairly underrated. it took me about 2 or 3 runs through it to really enjoy the game. the first time i was like 'what the fuck?!' but i really enjoyed the melancholy dark aura the entire game had. 
never played windwaker, but its on my list. cant find the damn game anywhere! ebay is too expensive
twilight pricess i thought was great, but it still was missing that 'umph' that OoT had. that lil hint of magic that made OoT so great was all gone. oh well... 

skyward sword looks awesome! link can fly with his dragon!


----------



## sk3ks1s

I'd love to see a Zelda game that takes to the GTA platform. Still have the dungeons here and there... but kinda like a freelance Link that runs around Hyrule and gets shit done. Plus Hyrulian hookers...


----------



## soliloquy

i always knew that link was a bit girly (he's always been pretty, admit it!)...but didn't know link could turn into a cute brunette girl:


----------



## Alberto7

Haha I saw that one a while back, and it was fantastic. I actually loved her. I have a soft spot for cute girls who like Zelda. It's almost like a cute chick who plays 7-strings, except not as rare .

I'm guessing a lot of the people in this thread have seen Smosh's rap parody? It's like they decided to shit on my childhood. I found it hilarious hahaha:


----------



## Severance

If the legend of zelda was real link would have got laid by now.


----------



## kerska

You know what I wish....

I wish that one day Nintendo would release a Legend of Zelda on other consoles, and make it more of a grittier, darker game. How awesome would it be to play a Zelda that had the same gameplay as the current ones, but had a darker medieval/fantasy type of tone to it?


----------



## Alberto7

^While I would find that extremely cool, I don't think it's the "appropriate" direction for the series to go in. I'd like it if they made a game like that. But just one. They've done the opposite with Wind Waker. However, that's definitely not the direction I'd like it to go for the rest of the series. To me, Skyward Sword absolutely nailed it in terms of dark and serious vs. happy and vibrant. Still, it would be cool to see a game like that at some point.


----------



## soliloquy

Alberto7 said:


> ^While I would find that extremely cool, I don't think it's the "appropriate" direction for the series to go in. I'd like it if they made a game like that. But just one. They've done the opposite with Wind Waker. However, that's definitely not the direction I'd like it to go for the rest of the series. To me, Skyward Sword absolutely nailed it in terms of dark and serious vs. happy and vibrant. Still, it would be cool to see a game like that at some point.



majoras mask was actually a VERY dark game. the entire atmosphere around it was depressing. even the songs such as the 'healing song', all the characters were heart broken, or chasing aimlessly after love, or having someone die or something. all the bosses, if they had a story, were badly treated and were throwing their rage at the world. and that is the first and only time (as far as i know at least) where you see links dark side. when he becomes the 'omni-link' or 'oni-link', he is sadistic. 

twilight princess brought that when they were in the twilight zone. but to me, the game was just lacking depth...

i just want nintendo to make a zelda that isn't following a formula. all their previous efforts have ALWAYS been a MASSIVE formula since its birth. skyward is a slight different approach as the story isn't that similar, but still. you start off in a small village, you are summoned to do a great task, you go on a massive journey, you go to dungeon to find something you need, only to realize you dont have it, so you go back to the world to find it and come back, kill the boss, go to the next dungeon, realize you are missing something, and come back later....

windwaker i thought was very empty. it may have had a MASSIVE world, but there was nothing there in most of the islands there. 
twilight princess prolly had the best world, but it was just lacking that magic that OoT had. 
OoT was awesome.
Majoras mask was very under rated.
haven't played skyward sword, but i'm sure its much the same as a formula which makes the game very repetitive and annoying to play at times...


----------



## Alberto7

soliloquy said:


> majoras mask was actually a VERY dark game. the entire atmosphere around it was depressing. even the songs such as the 'healing song', all the characters were heart broken, or chasing aimlessly after love, or having someone die or something. all the bosses, if they had a story, were badly treated and were throwing their rage at the world. and that is the first and only time (as far as i know at least) where you see links dark side. when he becomes the 'omni-link' or 'oni-link', he is sadistic.
> 
> twilight princess brought that when they were in the twilight zone. but to me, the game was just lacking depth...
> 
> i just want nintendo to make a zelda that isn't following a formula. all their previous efforts have ALWAYS been a MASSIVE formula since its birth. skyward is a slight different approach as the story isn't that similar, but still. you start off in a small village, you are summoned to do a great task, you go on a massive journey, you go to dungeon to find something you need, only to realize you dont have it, so you go back to the world to find it and come back, kill the boss, go to the next dungeon, realize you are missing something, and come back later....
> 
> windwaker i thought was very empty. it may have had a MASSIVE world, but there was nothing there in most of the islands there.
> twilight princess prolly had the best world, but it was just lacking that magic that OoT had.
> OoT was awesome.
> Majoras mask was very under rated.
> haven't played skyward sword, but i'm sure its much the same as a formula which makes the game very repetitive and annoying to play at times...



I had forgotten about Majora's Mask! That DEFINITELY was a dark game, even if its graphic style didn't really allude to it most of the time. Twilight Princess did have some dark elements, such as Midna's shame and Zant's rejection. The graphic style I feel also made it seem like a much darker game. I've loved every single Zelda game and have enjoyed them equally, with their particular flaws and all. I've yet to finish Wind Waker, though, and can't really know if I truly like the game (no doubt I will).

I still don't think that it should be a series of dark/gloomy/depressing/sad games though. I like its vibrancy and find it very characteristic of the saga.

I agree with you that most Zelda games are very formulaic. With that said, venturing out and breaking the formula would be a very bold move on Nintendo's part and it puts a lot at steak. 

It's become almost a tradition that Link starts off as a nobody in a nobody's village, gets called by some divine power, goes to dungeons (almost in vain, except for the new knowledge and weapons acquired there), destroys an extremely malign and powerful being, and then rescues the kingdom's princess and saves the world.

Seeing that tradition being broken I know would be a huge turn-off for many people (as any tradition being broken in the real world is). If Nintendo does decide and push the envelope, and does it right, then that game could well be my all-time favorite Zelda game, as I do love fresh concepts and ideas. However, seeing how much is at stake, I understand Nintendo's choice of keeping it the way it is.

Skyward Sword was a big bet for Nintendo, with all the new controllers, graphic style, and world concepts. It seems to have worked out extremely well for them, and most people loved the game. I'd like to see that as a slight glimmer of hope that maybe, one day, Nintendo will make a unique Zelda game, and they will do it right.


----------



## kerska

> i just want nintendo to make a zelda that isn't following a formula. all their previous efforts have ALWAYS been a MASSIVE formula since its birth. skyward is a slight different approach as the story isn't that similar, but still. you start off in a small village, you are summoned to do a great task, you go on a massive journey, you go to dungeon to find something you need, only to realize you dont have it, so you go back to the world to find it and come back, kill the boss, go to the next dungeon, realize you are missing something, and come back later....


 
Yeah you're right about that. I mean You pop in a Zelda game knowing that the entire game is going to be a back and forth type of quest with slightly different elements than the last game. 

I guess when I mean "darker", I meant more like darker imagery. I've played Majora's Mask and Twilight Princess and they do have a bit of a darker theme, but I was more so meaning appearance. Zelda has always been a very cartoony type of game, but it would be cool to give it a different skin: Link starts to look worn and tattered as you get further in the game (I mean c'mon, he's going through like 7 or 8 dungeons in a matter of a few days and putting his life on the line over and over but still maintains a flawless appearance?!?!), or having the monsters seem a bit more menacing and evil.

The only thing I can relate it to is the reboot they are doing of Tomb Raider, if you're familiar. They ditched the hot Lara Croft, and made her into...well...a girl that looks like she would be raiding a tomb. Scratched, scraped, dirty, and rugged. I just think Link and the Zelda universe would be cool if he got a makeover like that for at least one game.


----------



## soliloquy

/\ perhaps a god of war look on zelda?  as much as i dont like the formula zelda follows (my experience with wind waker and twilight princess were a bit painful near the end), i dont think i'm ready to see link go ballistic and be a bad guy that i wanna root for like kratos 

and the rebooted tomb raider looks kinda similar to uncharted series.


----------



## kerska

> perhaps a god of war look on zelda?


 
Yeah along those lines! Keep the same story and the same gameplay, but just give it that kind of look. Keep Link good, keep the same looks, but skins like God of War or something similar.


----------



## soliloquy

kerska said:


> Yeah along those lines! Keep the same story and the same gameplay, but just give it that kind of look. Keep Link good, keep the same looks, but skins like God of War or something similar.



you know, i actually wrote to nintendo regarding a costume and weapon design i had in mind for zelda series. the clothes i was thinking of were to enhance the personality of link while he wears em (i took that idea from the bunny mask/ears in OoT that allowed link to run faster) a few years before majoras mask. it wasn't to transform him, but to alter his character a bit. in addition of the green, red and blue tunic, introduce a black tunic so link can hide in shadows, and white to make him more majestic/angelic and even more pure to the point where his eyes turn white as well, and maybe give him some sort of flying/floating/levitating ability when he wears the white tunic.

as for the weapon, i was thinking of combining the short axe from Oni Musha (another DARK and beautiful game, part 3 was disappointing though...), with the long sword from OoT, with a spear and lance from dynasty warriors. on the handle, you have a fairly heavy axe head(which cant really be used at the moment) and between the heads is the handle for the sword. on the other side of the sword is a lil thicker/rounder/non-sharp point (right before the tip of the sword) that acts as a handle of the axe. so the point is that the weight of the axe head would act as a counter balance of the sword, allowing it to not only be more lethal, but faster as well as you're letting gravity take its toll. on the negative, it will tire you out and you need both your hands to use it, so you have no defense. on the flip side, if you use it as an axe, the sheer length of it will make link untouchable as nothing is getting close to link, plus, itll make the weapon even more lethal. the down side is that it will make link fairly slow and bulky and a lil awkward to move, which can leave him vulnerable...

unfortunetly miamotto (or at least the letter was singed by him...maybe it was a stamp?) said that he isn't looking for any fan contrabution at the moment...and then 2 years later, Majroas mask came out...


----------



## kerska

Those are pretty bad ass ideas, especially with that sword/axe weapon...

You know, it never really occurred to me to actually like send a letter like that to a developer with ideas for a game. That's pretty rad that you took initiative to do that, but not so rad that Majora's Mask could all be an idea you originally had.


----------



## soliloquy

kerska said:


> Those are pretty bad ass ideas, especially with that sword/axe weapon...
> 
> You know, it never really occurred to me to actually like send a letter like that to a developer with ideas for a game. That's pretty rad that you took initiative to do that, but not so rad that Majora's Mask could all be an idea you originally had.



well, i cant take any credit for majoras mask, as i do know that the average build cycle of each zelda is about 4 years. as such, majoras mask was a lil rushed in that cycle and took about 3 years. so i wont be surprised if most of the game story/concept were already written. but still...

i'll upload a pic of the sword i designed (keep in mind, i was only like 11 or 12, so the drawing is rather...well...crappy...)

gimme a day or two to dig it up


----------



## Iamasingularity

Too hopeful?


----------



## Alberto7

^ Yeah; no. I'm not playing that . Unless it's a remake a-la Conker's Bad Fur Day, with deviated sexual themes, vulgar language, and urinating on Navi whenever she's being annoying. That would be epic


----------



## kerska

Uhhhh....yeah that might be a bit too much lol. 

Still pretty bad ass though nonetheless...


----------



## soliloquy

for zelda fans. i personally would totally wear these hoodies:

http://gameinformer.com/cfs-file.as...mponents.Files/60/7776.link-hoodiev3-copy.jpg

Link Cosplay T-Shirt and Hoodie

Much Needed Merch | Link Costume Mens Sweatshirt Hoodie S-XXL | Online Store Powered by Storenvy

LOZ Link Deku Shield Costume T Shirt Hoodie by ~Enlightenup23 on deviantART


----------



## ittoa666

So much win.


----------



## wookie606

My Triforce tattoo approves of this thread


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## soliloquy

Welcome to The Zelda Project


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## thedonal

FretWizard88 said:


> This makes me want to break out A Link to The Past. That is still by far my favorite video game of the series.


 
Fantastic game. I also love Ocarina and Wind-Waker. 

They really are such a joy to play and full of immense character and charm. 

When Nintendo do it, they REALLY do it!


----------



## Quikblade

Anyone seen that trailer for a MM remake? I belive its just a concept someone has came up with but it still looks pretty sweet!

Would post a link but im at work.


----------



## synrgy

Alberto7 said:


> Aaannndd, lastly, which Link has been your favorite?



I don't know why, but it bugs me that I seem to be one of few who ever notice this point: 

One of those isn't Link. 

There is no link in Windwaker. The principle character is nameless, or rather, we get to create our own name for the character. For purposes of doing walkthroughs/wikis/reviews/etc, most writers refer to the character as Link, but in terms of canon, it isn't.


----------



## MFB

I always forget that but it's technically true. If I recall correctly, Windwaker isn't even set in Hyrule so therefore the Hero of Hyrule (Link) would be different, and in this case you wake up as someone else and are given the green tunic like his because you're walking in his footsteps so to speak. 

I do love Windwaker's "Link" however just due to the art style so he gets my vote. In terms of overall use and preference in combat, Adult Link then.


----------



## soliloquy

Quikblade said:


> Anyone seen that trailer for a MM remake? I belive its just a concept someone has came up with but it still looks pretty sweet!
> 
> Would post a link but im at work.



link please





synrgy said:


> I don't know why, but it bugs me that I seem to be one of few who ever notice this point:
> 
> One of those isn't Link.
> 
> There is no link in Windwaker. The principle character is nameless, or rather, we get to create our own name for the character. For purposes of doing walkthroughs/wikis/reviews/etc, most writers refer to the character as Link, but in terms of canon, it isn't.




technically he is link. as the game progressed, or near the end, the king did say that every year, more and more kids are born, and they all are named link. this kid just happened to be a reincarnation of link from OoT/MM. 

with that said, if i'm not mistaken, link was never named in OoT or MM either. a default name was thrown at you, but we could have changed that name if we wanted to. 



MFB: windwaker did take place ON hyrule. hyrule drowned, so what you saw was random left overs of hyrule.


----------



## brutalwizard

PANTS DEMOLISHED


----------



## MFB

soliloquy said:


> MFB: windwaker did take place ON hyrule. hyrule drowned, so what you saw was random left overs of hyrule.



Ah, so that's it. I remember reading something saying how the "Hyrule field" was now an ocean and you used a boat to traverse it instead of a horse or your feet; so I figured that they were using an analogy to explain it but I guess they were saying Hyrule field really IS an ocean now


----------



## soliloquy

MFB said:


> Ah, so that's it. I remember reading something saying how the "Hyrule field" was now an ocean and you used a boat to traverse it instead of a horse or your feet; so I figured that they were using an analogy to explain it but I guess they were saying Hyrule field really IS an ocean now



i personally hated windwaker though.
sure, the world is huge, but theres hardly anything to do in that massive world. 
most of the islands have nothing on them.
the side quests are only taking place on the main central island.
the ones that arent require you to visit each and every island, and thats only two side quests. 

i found windwaker to be big just for the sake of being big. it lacked any particular fluidity in it :S


----------



## soliloquy

brutalwizard said:


> PANTS DEMOLISHED





as amazing as that looks...its lacking 'nintendo's name on it.
at the same time, its lacking a lot of stuff that is normal for nintendo. 

i have a feeling its fan-made or a late 'april fools' joke that always comes around during that time...


----------



## Quikblade

soliloquy said:


> i have a feeling its fan-made or a late 'april fools' joke that always comes around during that time...



Its been fan made as a proposal to Nintendo i believe. I think thats what I read on the youtube page anyways.

However if you want a little bit of hope for something like this then miyamoto said nintendo are considering remakes for either A Link to the Past or Majoras Mask. 

Zelda Remakes Still Part of Nintendo's Quest - Nintendo Life

Im personally hoping for a HD experiance on the Wii U rather then another handheld clone but i guess we shall just have to wait and see.


----------



## Saber_777

Havent seen this posted yet. I had my hopes crushed...


----------



## soliloquy

dark links awesome sword:
Dark Link's Master Sword: Zelda Twilight Princess


----------



## tacotiklah

Saber_777 said:


> Havent seen this posted yet. I had my hopes crushed...





Agreed. I'm still so pissed at ign for completely dashing my hopes. They (ie hollywood) can make the fuck outta superhero movies, but even after all these years they still can't make a single Zelda movie? Life really is not fair.


----------



## ittoa666

ghstofperdition said:


> Agreed. I'm still so pissed at ign for completely dashing my hopes. They (ie hollywood) can make the fuck outta superhero movies, but even after all these years they still can't make a single Zelda movie? Life really is not fair.



All I have to say is this...


----------



## Saber_777

soliloquy said:


> as amazing as that looks...its lacking 'nintendo's name on it.
> at the same time, its lacking a lot of stuff that is normal for nintendo.
> 
> i have a feeling its fan-made or a late 'april fools' joke that always comes around during that time...


 

First comment of 20 hours ago is "They're coming out with Zelda HD that was confirmed. They haven't said&#65279; when you're releasing it but I know for sure that is coming out.  I hope they remake the old games. I was crying watching how glorious this was...Zelda will forever be the best line of games ever." I have hopes!


----------



## The 1

holy shit i just found out about this Wii U... I've really been out of the loop


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## soliloquy

ghstofperdition said:


> Agreed. I'm still so pissed at ign for completely dashing my hopes. They (ie hollywood) can make the fuck outta superhero movies, but even after all these years they still can't make a single Zelda movie? Life really is not fair.



be glad that a movie hasn't been made based on zelda. i highly doubt that they would make a movie with a LOTR budget based on zelda. with that said, they will probably pick some silly actor like michael cera to play link and make the movie raunchy.

when has hollywood ever done justice to the original series in any way shape or form?


----------



## tacotiklah

I think if the right director, the right budget, and the right actors came together, they could make an AWESOME movie based on something like Ocarina of Time or Majora's Mask. I mean the storyline is so epic in and of itself that it seems like all that's really required is the budget/casting/location/performance logistics. I guess I'm optimistic that a great movie can be made out of this. But you guys are right, history has shown that movies based on games don't really do so hot. I will say that I did like the mortal kombat movies though.


----------



## soliloquy

/\ well, its not just games to movies. its also books to movies.

with that said, casting link wouldn't be too hard actually. you just need someone who looks the part. link doesn't talk at all other than random grunts here and there. at the same time, other than majoras mask, you never see any character development of link in ANY of the games. 

and at the same time...i'm not sure what kind of story would progress in the movie, if it were to happen. the entire zelda series is one big mission after another. i mean, think about it, link wakes up, is summoned by something, from there, he has to go through several dungeons, grab tons of items, tons of side quests (or lack of if its wind waker), only to have a final show down with whoever is at the end.

majoras mask may translate a bit better into a movie as theres more depth and character development going on there.


----------



## tacotiklah

soliloquy said:


> /\ well, its not just games to movies. its also books to movies.
> 
> with that said, casting link wouldn't be too hard actually. you just need someone who looks the part. link doesn't talk at all other than random grunts here and there. at the same time, other than majoras mask, you never see any character development of link in ANY of the games.
> 
> and at the same time...i'm not sure what kind of story would progress in the movie, if it were to happen. the entire zelda series is one big mission after another. i mean, think about it, link wakes up, is summoned by something, from there, he has to go through several dungeons, grab tons of items, tons of side quests (or lack of if its wind waker), only to have a final show down with whoever is at the end.
> 
> majoras mask may translate a bit better into a movie as theres more depth and character development going on there.




That's what I was thinking. The main logistical problem is how do you incorporate like 8 dungeons into one movie without making it seem like a playthrough of the game, but at the same time avoid disappointing fans? 

I also agree with MM. Granted I like OoT more, but MM has a much more in depth character interaction that would lend itself better to a movie.


----------



## Saber_777

Zelda Wii U - Zelda Dungeon Wiki


----------



## soliloquy




----------

